# Customer Retention Phone # ?



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

I scanned this FORUM for "retention" and the results have been all over the map as far as the current/correct number to call to report the 6.3a Audio Dropout issue.

Does anyone have a current phone number for Cust Retention?

Thanks


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

There is no current phone number.

About two weeks ago, DirecTV shutdown all direct dial phone numbers to departments.
And established a PIN system, to grant access to those departments.

So you have to go throught he main number now, and talk to a first line first.


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks Earl .... Guess I'll have to deal with 1st level support .... 



ebonovic said:


> There is no current phone number.
> 
> About two weeks ago, DirecTV shutdown all direct dial phone numbers to departments.
> And established a PIN system, to grant access to those departments.
> ...


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

Just went through Level 1 to Customer Retention - Lev 1 only offered $5/month off my total bill (for 6 months) ... I asked for Cust Retention ... expressed my concern and plausibility of jumping to COMCAST .... CR offered me an add'l $20/month on top of the $5 ..... I asked fror Tech Support .. They again suggested turning off DD 5.1 .... (WTF!) Pressed them for WHEN they plan to release a s/w update ... They do not have a planned release date. They also had believed that this only occured on RECORDED HD channels .. not LIVE !! Duh ... uh, no - it happens LIVE - Satellitte or OTA ...


----------



## mlburns (Mar 22, 2005)

my directv tech support number still gets me to tech


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

mlburns said:


> my directv tech support number still gets me to tech


I don't think "tech Support" is necessarily Retention.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I don't think "tech Support" is necessarily Retention.


It quite necessarily is NOT.

Everyone knows that techies are incapable of schmoozing customers, and they don't know how to negotiate to minimize the financial impact of retention costs


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> There is no current phone number.
> 
> About two weeks ago, DirecTV shutdown all direct dial phone numbers to departments.
> And established a PIN system, to grant access to those departments.
> ...


Does being on the "A" list also send you to 1st level?


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

mx6bfast said:


> Does being on the "A" list also send you to 1st level?


Yep - the "general" number sends you right to Level 1 ... even as an "A" list customer. Just be polite and go through the initial questions. They will likely offer you $5/month off ... Take that but then ask to be xferred to Cust Retention; then to Tech Support to make sure they're aware of your particular issue and urgent need for the FIX.


----------



## forrie (May 30, 2003)

I find it interesting that there even exists a "retention department".

I've had a TiVO since the very first version, back in the 90s. My experience with TiVO customer service (etc) is they are trained to try and upsell you and/or keep you in their ecosystem. IMHO, if a company has to employ "retention" personnel, I believe there may be other issues.

My recent experience with receiving two (2) defective TiVO EDGE units has emphasized the above. They make it extremely difficult. Along with the ads and unsolicited in-unit sales emails (that don't delete), etc.

TiVO has some UI/UX issues to work through, though it's a good product -- perhaps it's run its course and XPERI should sell it off to another entity that can invest more into the platform?


----------

